# Outlook Express Won't Receive Emails - but Sends Emails with good Internet Connection



## rherrygers (May 17, 2007)

My Sent Items and Inbox folders became filled with emails on Tuesday and I was unable to send or receive emails until I removed several thousand old emails from both folders (which I did, then the system was running fine again as of late Tuesday). I discovered this problem when I attempted to send 3 emails with attachments, making the emails around 5 megabytes each in size (I did not realize that the recipient's system could not handle any email more than 2 megabytes - thus, my Outlook Express kept trying to send these emails every 1 minute for 3 hours until I discovered the problem). I had to delete around 100 email notifications that the recipient could not receive emails at that size and that my email boxes were full.

I corrected these problems and relocated the emails from my Outlook Box to Drafts (until the recipient can change his settings).

All day Wednesday (yesterday) I was able to send & receive emails without a problem. This morning I was sending & recieving as well, then all of a sudden, I was unable to receive any emails. When Outlook attempts to receive, I briefly see a box with the number of emails attempting to be received, then I get an Unknown Error message. I am able to send emails without any problem and my Internet connection has been stable all day.

I've rebooted, turned on & off Outlook. I even disconnected my Internet connection, then reconnected it. I've checked my Outlook settings and they are fine. I also turned off my Firewall - just in case that was it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *rherrygers*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Have you attempted to logon to your ISP's mail server to see what messages are still on the mail server along with determining the size of the messages?
Outlook Express may be timing out trying to download a message that is larger than normal.
Did you also send yourself a copy of the message with the attachment?

Can you post the exact error message please?
If the Send/Receive window is not appearing, you can make it appear by double clicking the area marked in red here:
When the Send/Receive window appears, click the *Errors* tab, right click on the error message and select *Copy* and paste the error message here.


----------

